# After i press my transfer I see lent and other little fibers on top



## keisha1514 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello before I heat press shirt I make sure there is no lent before I do my pre press. I also check to make sure the transfer doesn't have lint. When I press jet pro soft stretch on my shirts, especially white there is always lint or other fibers pressed into my shirt as well. 
How can I stop that

Thanks


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

are you using 50/50 or 100% cotton?


----------



## keisha1514 (Mar 12, 2017)

100% cotton


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

try 50/50's, far superior substrate for transfer papers (inkjet, dye-sub are of course 100% poly)


----------

